# Favorite Squirrel Guns



## GA1dad

I'm sure it's been a thread before,,,,,,,,,,, but not by me


What's your favorite squirrel gun???

Here's mine- Remmy 541-T w/3x9


----------



## Nga.

Nice looking rifle.
I like my ole trusty 10/22 stainless synthetic sorry don't have a photo.


----------



## Cleankill47

For me it would have to be my Henry lever action.







She'll shoot true with whatever I feed her, and hits the mark every time. It's also good that I can use shorts, longs, or Long Rifle rounds, so I have quite the choice of ammo for any particular day of hunting....


----------



## hammerz71

Ruger 10/22 here as well...


----------



## Gentleman4561

mine would be my gamo that  i bought for 80 bucks at a scratch and dent sale at galyans i have killed over 50 with that gun.  also like my golden boy but cant use that at our house only at the lake so have only killed about 5 with it


----------



## Seth carter

mine is a410


----------



## Randy

I have a bull barrel 10/22 that is very accurate.  I think that is my favorite squirrel gun.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt

Here be mine  Ruger 10/22 with SS Bull Barrel


----------



## MOTS

10/22


----------



## Smallgame

Marlin 39A


----------



## Bucknut

Marlin Model 60 , had it for 15+ years, and it's still goin strong, still pretty durn accurate tooo....Just put a new Simmons Whitetail Classic scope on it, that old cheap $10 Tasco did it's job but it's worn out...

Just bought a new Daisy 880 bb\pellet rifle for the backyard and for the kids to use when they go to the woods with me...


----------



## Ranger

I shoot a Remington Nylon 66 Mohawk Brown. I have shot this gun for over 35 years and it still shoots the same as day one.


----------



## nevamiss270

I used to have a stevens .410/.22  that was pretty good for bushytails


----------



## rubicon_in_ga

Mine's my new (to me) Marlin Model 60W (1995 Wal-Mart Limited Edition Sportsman's model, 21" barrel, gold trigger, gold "Safety, Ethics, Sportsmanship" Medallion in the stock) with a BSA 4x32 scope.  Just bagged my first two squirrels of the season today!  (My other post "Finally") No pics of it yet, but she's a beaut!


----------



## nhancedsvt

10/22


----------



## squirreldoghunter

Savage Model 5 my granddad bought back in the thirties. I grew up with that gun, chasing squirrels all over the farm in Grady County. Still kills 'em dead.

Nice head shots, btw.


----------



## ATLRoach

Marlin 25M w/ a 2lb trigger in 22mag w/ old cheap tasco. Holds 1.15" groups at 100 yards


----------



## fishbum2000

cz 513 22lr killed squirrel's, rabbits, and a pig and my son can center a dime @30 yards every shot with it


----------



## Hunter Blair

my little marlin model 15y -- my first gun i got when i was 6 i think

occasionally a Remington nylon 66... 

or my savage .22 mag....


----------



## wareagle

Ruger 77/17 Zytel stock blue action and barrel wearing a leupold VXIII 4.5-14x40.


----------



## JoeyWommack

Remington 597 - 22 long


----------



## DocHoliday

Marlin 25mn .22 mag. is mine.


----------



## 30 06

Mine is a Remington single shot 22 L/R, I got in 1964.


----------



## atgolfer

Sears 103.229 (Marlin Model 81). It belong to my dad when he was a kid.


----------



## DCarter001

10/22 when the leaves have dropped.
9410 when the leaves are still on the trees.


----------



## adebord30183

Ruger 77/22 custom. Drops em dead just like daddy does.


----------



## Blue Iron

Remington 552 Woodsmaster, my granddad bought it for me when I was about 7, that think has been the death of many squirrels.


----------



## bighunter23

I like my 17 hmr cause it has good distance,and alot of knock down power


----------



## The Original Rooster

I guess I have to be different. My favorite squirrel gun is a Winchester model 1300 20 gauge shotgun loaded with #6's. I also like my old reliable Marlin model 60 .22.


----------



## njanear

CZ452 Varmint .17HM2 leads the list.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92

10/22 when trees are naked

12 guage, 6 or 7 1/2 shot, when the leaves are still on


----------



## WaltL1

NEF 20 ga, #6 shot


----------



## Fourayball

mossberg 817 .17hmr


----------



## Handgunner

Mine would be my Ruger 10-22...


----------



## Paymaster

I have an old J.C.Higgins .22 bolt action and and even older Stevens .410 shotgun. I switch out according to my mood.


----------



## JDAWG

squirrel---rabbit---varmints


----------



## southernmason

ruger 10-22 its taken 100s of bushytails


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Like many have said ruger 10-22. That's an acurate joker!!


----------



## adebord30183

Handgunner said:


> Mine would be my Ruger 10-22...



And Im assuming you dont hunt behind dogs with that bad boy  Awesome lookin gun though


----------



## TAG

I've started using my Gamo Whisper, the one shot challenge.


----------



## Handgunner

adebord30183 said:


> And Im assuming you dont hunt behind dogs with that bad boy  Awesome lookin gun though




No... just find a nice lookin' spot near some pecan trees and snipe them.

Too heavy to tote very far!


----------

